# “You want me to go WHERE for HOW MUCH?!?” - The Crappy Ping Thread.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ll get the ball rolling.

Petco.

6 deliveries.

95.1 miles total

1 hour 25 minutes to do them all (exactly what speed should I be going in residential areas? Mind you, I’m in NJ, our top highway speed is 65 mph)

$53.75

That’s not even $10 a pop, and a whopping $0.56 per mile.

DD, of course.

Free bonus: how many of those are 33 lbs. of dog food or cat litter? And walk-up apartments? I will never find out.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah but 54$ in 1.5 hours is good. It beats driving a semi for 54 cents a mile. I'd do that deal 5 times a day if I could and take $270 for 30 stops in 7.5 hours.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah but 54$ in 1.5 hours is good. It beats driving a semi for 54 cents a mile. I'd do that deal 5 times a day if I could and take $270 for 30 stops in 7.5 hours.


No one’s gonna make it in 1.5 hours. Speed limit’s mostly 35, maybe 40. And it’s 95 miles. Plus you have to stop, haul whatever it is to the door. And don’t forget you’ll have 6 separate orders to pick up and deliver. No matter how organized, you’ll still have to sort through them. We’re looking at 3 hours minimum. 2.5 hours of driving alone (I used 40 mph, but there will be lots of 25-35 mph streets on the rout; you’re not buzzing on highways here).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm guessing the routing was all wrong, they are usually not routed by distance but some other order. I just did a 6 delivery run that took about 45 minutes.

Just as a comparison, amazon pays $54 for a 3 hour block that is 25-45 stops, and that usually gets done quicker than 3 hours.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'm guessing the routing was all wrong, they are usually not routed by distance but some other order. I just did a 6 delivery run that took about 45 minutes.
> 
> Just as a comparison, amazon pays $54 for a 3 hour block that is 25-45 stops, and that usually gets done quicker than 3 hours.


Well, you know the area. Take a look. Btw, not 6. 7. One was hiding under the “decline”.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Lyft thinks says it’s 8 minutes away but it’s 85 miles away.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I had a pick up at 5guys for Doordash but they are getting faster now, and then I get an add on offer at Chilis for $3.75 for 6 more miles, so of course I decline it. A second later I got an offer for $6.50 for the same Chilis (same super target strip mall as 5guys) for 3 miles more, so yes.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I had a pick up at 5guys for Doordash but they are getting faster now, and then I get an add on offer at Chilis for $3.75 for 6 more miles, so of course I decline it. A second later I got an offer for $6.50 for the same Chilis (same super target strip mall as 5guys) for 3 miles more, so yes.


Thx..I'll try the five guys near me...I've been declining those for over a year now.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Thx..I'll try the five guys near me...I've been declining those for over a year now.


Oh they are usually bad, take a lot of marking it as not ready for them to improve. They usually won't make the items until you get there, especially the fries. They even make customers wait like 10 minutes. I think if they get too many complaints from DD drivers management tells them to speed up, at least I hope,


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

This beauty wiped out an $8 surge this morning


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Not quite was you were asking for, but here’s a little tidbit for everyone to show how low UE has now stooped…

I did a double Friday during dinner time, but realized afterwards that UE only paid $1.00 for one of the deliveries!

It was a short distance delivery that paid well over $12 total for both legs. So I don’t regret doing it. But a single measly buck for a delivery- GEEZ!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Petco.

6 deliveries.

95.1 miles total 


and you got to put all 5 stops in your car..30 lb bags of slop..GTFO


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This beauty wiped out an $8 surge this morning
> View attachment 624534


That’s not a delivery though.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I was getting 9-10 Walmart stops for about $51-54. One was something like 64 miles. I turn them down every time. I did three deliveries last night that paid me $64 and I did them in one hour. No need for those Walmart crappy offers.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I'd do that deal 5 times a day if I could and take $270 for 30 stops in 7.5 hours.


She's right. They are all probably huge bags of animal food......etc. I prefer "self loading freight".......the Uber X kind.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This beauty wiped out an $8 surge this morning
> View attachment 624534


Unless I got this first thing in the AM between 530-630 I'd have passed on it. The pickup time is way too much.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Pings I never accept and never will:
Walmart
Walgreens
Petco
CVS

Re: Petco. No one ever orders a dog toy via app. You better believe it’s dog food they don’t want to schlepp all the way to their third story apartment. Problem is - nor do they want to pay a decent amount for _you_ to do it. They want you to do it for free. $2 max.

I’m a gurl, albeit an old fleabag. I am not equipped to carry heavy stuff. Even when I was young(er) - I wasn’t.

Things like these should be opt-in and much better compensated. If Petco doesn’t want their clients to pay, they should pay themseves. Lord knows they mark up the crap enough.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Unless I got this first thing in the AM between 530-630 I'd have passed on it. The pickup time is way too much.





Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s not a delivery though.


Sorry didnt see this deliveries
Dont mind me I'm a paxer LOL


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Pings I never accept and never will:
> Walmart
> Walgreens
> Petco





Ms. Mercenary said:


> Pings I never accept and never will:
> Walmart
> Walgreens
> Petco
> CVS


I've only got the 50 lb food bags once. Yeah it was the 3rd floor apt.

Mostly it was cat food, canned food or fish food.

Walgreens I got a shop and pay for $15 this weekend. I thought it was weird, like 4 glade candles. Then I realized probably someone on a date so I delivered it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Sorry didnt see this deliveries
> Dont mind me I'm a paxer LOL


Oh, no problem. Most will understand, as they PAX, too. I don’t, so I don’t know if that’s good or not. I’m assuming not. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I've only got the 50 lb food bags once. Yeah it was the 3rd floor apt.
> 
> Mostly it was cat food, canned food or fish food.
> 
> Walgreens I got a shop and pay for $15 this weekend. I thought it was weird, like 4 glade candles. Then I realized probably someone on a date so I delivered it.


I've done candles at Walgreens. It was a neighborhood power outage.
And I've done Morning After, among other things.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Lee239 said:


> Oh they are usually bad, take a lot of marking it as not ready for them to improve. They usually won't make the items until you get there, especially the fries. They even make customers wait like 10 minutes. I think if they get too many complaints from DD drivers management tells them to speed up, at least I hope,


I don't mind waiting as a customer for their delicious burgers and fries, but as I driver nope.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> And I've done Morning After, among other things.


Secretly replace it with aspirin.


----------

